# Expo



## GTACORAL (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi there I was planning to attend this event, unfortunately I had my shoulder done recently (surgery), so I will be missing this event. I am not pleased, however, this is life.
If any of you would like to expand your selection with Utter Chaos Palys for Toronto Expo Event, lmk.
I have few single and double heads ready to go


----------



## GTACORAL (Jul 22, 2014)

Mod please Close this tread


----------

